# افكار مشاريع تخرج للهندسة المعمارية



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ان الاطلاع على افكار الاخرين وانجازاتهم يختصر عليك الطريق احيانا.. فلماذا لا تبدأ من حيث انتهى الاخرون

هذه مجموعة مرتبة من مشاريع التخرج الخاصة بتخصص الهندسة المعمارية احببت تزويدكم بها 

وقد رتبتها على اكثر من مشاركة ليسهل الوصول إليها.

المشاريع محفوظة على سيرفر اكاديمي غير تجاري مطلقا ولا يحوي اعلانات تجارية.

و ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم وتقديركم 

اعذروني ان تاخرت بالرد على مروركم الكريم لانشغالي 


المشاريع مأخوذة من هذه الصفحة:



http://eng.najah.edu/ar/graduation_projects?page=3


----------



## BUILDING (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلآ اخي الكريم .. جاري الإطلآع على المشاريع ... لو قدرت تساعدني بمشروع تخرجي ... ابحث عن مخططات كامله لمبنى ( مكتبة ) بصيغة dwg وشكرا


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع الاول:

اسم المشروع: منتجع سياحي علاجي على شاطيء البحر الميت

السنة الأكاديمية: 
1980


الطلاب: 
منار القطب


القسم: 
Architectural Engineering


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع الثاني:

Cultural Centre


السنة الأكاديمية: 
1980


الطلاب: 
Manal Jabareen


القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


الملفات: 

Name.docx


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع الثالث:


اسم المشروع:

مبنى الاذاعة و التلفزيون

السنة الأكاديمية: 
1980

الطلاب: 
مريم دمياطي

القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع الرابع:

اسم المشروع: مرصد و متحف فلكي


السنة الأكاديمية: 
1980

الطلاب: 
مي ياسر هلال

القسم: 


Architectural Engineering


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع الخامس:

مول تجاري


السنة الأكاديمية: 
1980

الطلاب: 
فرح الجودة

القسم: 
Architectural Engineering


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع السادس:  مبنى الاذاعة و التلفزيون

السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007

Supervisors: 
حسن عادل حسن القاضي

الطلاب: 
مريم دمياطي


القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع السابع:  مبنى محافظة نابلس

السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007

الطلاب: 
منى قمحية

القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع الثامن: متحف فلسطين التاريخي

السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007


الطلاب: 
آلاء حسيبة


القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع التاسع:

مدخل بوابة الميناء

السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007

Supervisors: 
حسن عادل حسن القاضي

Supervisors: 
خيري عبد الحافظ مرعي

الطلاب: 
رنا موسى

القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع العاشر: 

مركز أبحاث تكنولوجي


السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007


Supervisors: 
حسن عادل حسن القاضي

Supervisors: 
خيري عبد الحافظ مرعي

الطلاب: 
داليا موايبش


القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الحادي عشر: مركز تكنولوجيا معلومات

السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007

Supervisors: 
حسن عادل حسن القاضي

الطلاب: 
بشار سلامة

القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مركز ثقافي

السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007

Supervisors: 
حسن عادل حسن القاضي

Supervisors: 
خيري عبد الحافظ مرعي

الطلاب: 
عنان ترتير

القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

المشروع الثالث عشر: مستشفى جراحي

السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007

Supervisors: 
حسن عادل حسن القاضي

Supervisors: 
خيري عبد الحافظ مرعي

الطلاب: 
نهيل يونس


القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابع عشر: 

مشاكل متاحف فلسطين


السنة الأكاديمية: 
2007

الطلاب: 
أشرف يسمك


القسم: 
هندسة معمارية


----------



## arc.mina (20 أكتوبر 2010)

mmawdou3 gamed shokraan


----------



## youcef gouri (22 فبراير 2011)

ممكن معلومات عن كل مايخص تصميم الثانويات ؟:18:


----------



## youcef gouri (22 فبراير 2011)

ارجوا من الاخوة الكرام افادتي عن كل ما يعرفونه على تصاميم ثانويات ان استطعتم وشكرا جزيلا؟


----------



## sud1449 (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور 
سلمت يداك


----------



## youcef gouri (22 فبراير 2011)

[/url][/IMG]مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## youcef gouri (22 فبراير 2011)

شكررررررررررررا



[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ArCh JoNa (30 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا للمجهود الكبير


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أحميدي عبداللطيف (24 فبراير 2014)

لو سمحت ما القي عندكم مشروع دار ايتام ....


----------

